# Q and A



## 1dmbfan (Feb 12, 2006)

Is there an eyeshadow that you want to love but just can't? I've tried and tried with Banshee. I really do want to like but I just can't make it work. 

Do you have any eyeshadows like this?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 12, 2006)

Idol Eyes.  It's such a pretty color in the pan, but it's a bad lustre.


----------



## Julie (Feb 12, 2006)

I really want Cranberry to look as fabulous on me as it does on *prppygrl69 *but it just always looks kinda strange.


----------



## sushiiflower (Feb 12, 2006)

Stars n Rockets
Blue Absinthe

I have no idea what to pair with these to make it work. Stars n Rockets especially because I have really olive/yellow undertones.


----------



## Scrangie (Feb 12, 2006)

Banshee, Prose and Fancy, Orange, Melton Mauve... a whole bunch.


----------



## channierose (Feb 12, 2006)

i wanted to love electro sky.  couldn't do it.  sold it.  i have a similar problem with blueboy, but still keep it just in case.  i usually have no problem wearing any color, but for some reason blues are the hardest for me to pull off by far.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 12, 2006)

Tilt!  It's not quite blue, not quite green....nothing I put with it works....


----------



## Kat (Feb 12, 2006)

Phloof!  I just need to accept i look better in brights and warmed toned pale colours.  And Trax..don't get me started on Trax.  But it's just so pretty in the pan.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm gonna catch it for this, but parrot.  It's so darn pretty in the pan, but I have such a hard time making blues work for me.  Sigh.  I can use it as a liner, but that's the only success I've had with it.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 12, 2006)

trax i love the color but on me it looks nothing like it should...it's muddy and brown.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 12, 2006)

Electric Eel and Sushi Flower...I just don't "feel" those two colors...


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2006)

Off topic, but to get trax to work for me, I wear it over blurberry s/s.  It brings out the purple colour of it and the gold sparkles really show.


----------



## twelfth of never (Feb 12, 2006)

Rose pigment doesn't work with me at all. Iris Eyes fluidline is the same, I know it's not an eyeshadow but it's just as tragic.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 12, 2006)

I just adore Trax!  I must agree with the parrot thing though.  I paid an exhorbant amount to get my hands on one and was terribly disappointed.  Can't figure what the hype was/is all about.


----------



## user2 (Feb 12, 2006)

D'Bohemia
Paradisco
Chrome Yellow
just to name a few....


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_D'Bohemia
Paradisco
Chrome Yellow
just to name a few.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think d'bohemia and paradisco would look fantastic with your blue eyes.........why don't they work for you?


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 12, 2006)

Chrome Yellow, too chalky.  Trax, can't seem to get it to work, won't wear well at all.  Jewel blue, no matter how I try, it never goes on right.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 13, 2006)

electra and beautiful iris.  somehow they just did not go well with my skin!  even with a base!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

Say, Yeah! Was loathe to give it up but it just looked goddamn awful on me.

(Incidentally, Banshee seems to work pretty well on me - I like to wear it on top of Blitz & Glitz as a eyeshadow and Banshee works really nicely on top of it).


----------



## absolut_blonde (Feb 13, 2006)

Tons of them!

-Paradisco: too orangey
-Trax: too muddy (and sadly, so gorgeous in the pan)
-Idol Eyes: not only is it hard to work with, but it doesn't look right once it's on because it's so uneven
-Swish: too blue-toned or something
-Sushi Flower: makes me look like I have pink eye

Basically, I have learned to ignore raves and go with my instincts because most warms and almost all pink shadows look terrible on me.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 13, 2006)

Cranberry. Gah, i look like a retard.


----------



## Glow (Feb 13, 2006)

Slip Pink, It looks so gorgeous in the pot but Nothing goes on the brush, or on my eye. And as much as I want to love this, I find myself reaching for pink venus as a replacement for disappointment.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I'm gonna catch it for this, but parrot.  It's so darn pretty in the pan, but I have such a hard time making blues work for me.  Sigh.  I can use it as a liner, but that's the only success I've had with it._

 
Noooo I was the same way. I finally sold my Parrot because it just sat there for the collector in me. It didn't even look *that* great as a liner on me.

And don't even get me started on Shale. What a mofo color.


----------



## litlaur (Feb 13, 2006)

Purple Haze - I don't get the color payoff I'd like. It's so pretty in the pan, though.


----------



## MACmermaid (Feb 13, 2006)

ugh i agree w/ slip pink - it's my nemesis.  it looks like nothing on my eyelid, nothing at all.  actually i think my bare eyelid looks better than my eyelid with slip pink on it.  just the thought of this color makes me angry.  i shouldn't have bought it but i got so caught up in all things lingerie i couldn't resist


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 13, 2006)

Trax was too burgundy
Tilt, Moon's Reflection, & Freshwater all too blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jasmine too yellowy


----------



## valley (Feb 13, 2006)

chrome yellow, juxt, trax, living pink.... I think they just dont work for a cool toned green eyed person like myself.  I've learned to stick with my cool pinks, purples and neutrals.  (I have cranberry but I havent been able to bring myself to actually put it on... I really dont think it'll work)


----------



## angela (Feb 13, 2006)

retrospeck go to hell.


----------



## lara (Feb 13, 2006)

I want to love all the electro colours just so I can see what everyone else sees in them. 

I'm just too 22-going-on-middle-aged to see the appeal of Chrome Yellow, Electric Eel, et al. :/


----------



## ShadowyLady (Feb 13, 2006)

-Parfait Amour: It's so faint! I want full-on violet frost and it just disappears/flakes away.
-Bitter: I really hope Overgrown can replace this shade because it's so unique and gorgeous but it too disppears! 

It seems like MAC is coming up with updated versions of older shades. Most of the Veluxe Pearls seem like better-textured versions of old faves. I hope they keep it up!


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Feb 13, 2006)

casino looked disgusting on me. sparkling orange, seriously


----------



## Leslie_B (Feb 13, 2006)

Hepcat/Plum Dressing. They both end up getting really muddy on me, I think I'd like them better if they were a Satin or Veluxe finish instead. ooooh, veluxe would be really nice actually.


----------



## 2_pink (Feb 13, 2006)

Deep Truth e/s...but only because i dont have anything else to really pair it with, so ive used it like...once. 

Oh, and Black Tied e/s....its SO pretty in the pan....but for me it just gets messy and the glitter never stays...im thinking of returning it for carbon.


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 13, 2006)

Chrome Yellow... it's soooo cool looking, and one of the reasons I love mac (amazing bright and daring shades), but I'm too pale for it, it makes me look sick!


----------



## CaptainMac (Feb 13, 2006)

Paradisco, I love you in the pan, but you don't seem to want to show up on my lid


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 13, 2006)

hepcat, trax. bleh those looks so gross on me. also almost every light color cause they dont show up on me. i have such a hard time just getting paradisco to show up a little.


----------



## jmvuitton (Feb 13, 2006)

idol eyes and trax. doesnt matter how much i pack it on or use different color bases.. it never shows up


----------



## Isis (Feb 14, 2006)

Jasmine - I tried and tried, and it just made me look jaundiced no matter what so I swapped it away.
Idol Eyes - It's got so much potential! But seriouslly needs to be reformulated, nothing I do will get it to stay.


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 14, 2006)

Sushi Flower.
It looks great on my cheeks, though.


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_retrospeck go to hell._

 











Priceless.






  Retrospeck!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Feb 15, 2006)

Seedy Pearl (which I learned AFTER I accidentally swapped for TWO used pans!)


----------



## mac_junkie43 (Feb 15, 2006)

swish and sushi flower! I can never get the color it shows in the pan to appear like that on me.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Feb 15, 2006)

I bought sunsplosion and orange tangent to use togeather. I haven't used them even one time.


----------



## user3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Guacamole looked icky on me
Dovefeather for some reason looked like a gray color on me
Samoa Silk just plan hates me
As much as I tried to love Kid it just didn't love me back


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 15, 2006)

li'lily, taupeless, and beautiful iris- bah to all three.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 15, 2006)

casino and mythology. they look the same on me. unfortunately, they also look awful on me. and i'm starting grow a gaining mistrust of all lustres. with the exeption of honesty, i've never found a lustre that i was friends with.


----------



## lawryn (Feb 16, 2006)

i love love love blue colors but for the most part they looks like crap on me it sucks


----------



## michitk (Feb 23, 2006)

belle azure...its so pretty in the pan, but not on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  also mink pink, i look sickly w/ it on


----------



## HappyHannah (Feb 23, 2006)

star violet, it seems to be beautiful on everyone but me.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think I like Star Violet either.  I have Cranberry & Urban Decay's Gash.  The three of them are so similar on my eyes...maybe I should swap it & make room for Pink Venus or something.


----------



## Kathryn7537 (Feb 23, 2006)

Beauty Marked. I really want the glitter to stand out, but it just wont. Oh, and Spring Up looks like yellow chalk on me.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kathryn7537* 
_Beauty Marked. I really want the glitter to stand out, but it just wont. Oh, and Spring Up looks like yellow chalk on me._

 
Have you tried beauty marked over blurberry s/s?  It brings out the glitter


----------



## kelliescellie (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys haven't been arouund cuz I had 2 send my sidekick in for a replacement, but here's my list:

*taupeless
*slip pink
*idol eyes
*trax at first but now I use it with pink opal and pink freeze n it makes a nice crease color.
*any bright blues I try and try but maybe blue + my nc25 self don't mix, eh? Lol
I'm sure there's more but I'm @ work and can't think of them now. 
I still have all these cuz I can't bear to sell/swap em cuz they look so darn pretty and I hope one day they'll work lol


----------



## i_bleed_life (Feb 23, 2006)

Cranberry...I really wanted this one to look good...but it looks like mud!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 24, 2006)

electric eel, it looks so beautiful then it just turns this greyish blue on me


----------



## JGunnar (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't make Trax work either. I purchased it because I loved the way that it looks but I've prepped with everything imaginable to try and make it show up pretty on my skin and it just won't do it.


----------



## Peaches (Feb 26, 2006)

Humid for me. Makes me look like a horse pooped on my eyelid and tried to blend it in but its not happening. I'm going to wait until I try it with UDPP and other greeny shades before I get rid of it.


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 26, 2006)

creme de violet, i love purples but the texture on this is crap


----------

